# Russian Vs Swiss Made - Mark Gordon Interview



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

Link to the Interview

Miss Raketa with a touch of humor is trying to convince the world's most famous collector of Russian / Soviet watches that Russian made is more sexy than Swiss made ! Mark Gordon answers her question with passion and professionalism, as if he was used to be on TV every day !!

http://www.ussrtime.com/


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

she is hot :skirt:

bowie


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

bowie said:


> she is hot :skirt:
> 
> bowie


 :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great interviewÂ


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Amazing guy with an amazing collection,

always answers emails as if he has all the time in the world just for you, though I'm sure he doesnt at all.


----------

